# could be a problem



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

I bought the coolermaster jet 4 a little while back, and well, when i took off the protective plastic on the underside of the heatsink, a lot of glue was still stuck on it. almost like it got really hot during shipment and it made the glue stick to it. so i tried to scrape off as much as i could and i went ahead and installed it. could this be a bad thing? my temps are around 45.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

With the sticky stuff you dont mean the thermal paste do you ?
I would've cleaned it as good as possible and then applied AS5. I hope you used some kind of thermal paste.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

oh yeah yeah of course i used thermal paste. but i just used the paste that came with the cooler. i used a razor blade and all i could do get the glue off. im just wondering if that could be a heat issue.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well yes it could as any "foreign" substance between HSF and CPU might hinder the heat transfer - but if it really is in your case is questionable. If your CPU temps are low then i wouldnt worry about it.
BUT of course if you are worried - take it back off and clean it up real good - there is some stuff out there that removes glue residue real good - and then reapply thermal paste and put it back on. But like i said - you could go through all this and your temps will be the same. Unless they are alarmingly high i wouldnt get upset over it.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah thats true, all that work for nothing. the temps are bothering me too much. they are really too hight. by the way i am very jeleous of your case setup. im still working on mine. hopefully ill get some pics posted soon.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well fact is there is no better thermal paste than AS5 - so if you'd use that instead of whatever came with the heatsink you might drop your temps a few degrees more too.
Oh and i look forward to seeing your pics.


----------

